# ^^China's Street Some Supercars^^@@



## fairladyZ (Nov 28, 2002)

zergcerebrates said:


> BTW thats a lot of Bentley and Rolls


yes there are lots of them in the pictures, but if you count the actuall numbers china has very few luxurious cars.
Hong Kong has one of the highest numbers of Rolls in the world but other than that Japan has one of the highest numbers of Bentley, Buggati, ferrari, lambo or lotus in the world.


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

zergcerebrates said:


> Its Red Flag


:rofl: what a shitty copy of the Rolls Royce Phantom no offence but like someone who started a thread about this but Chinese copy thing too much.
Anyway most of these were probably taken in Hong Kong where one there are wealthy business people or there are hotels that own fleets of Bentley and other luxury cars for people that stay at the luxury hotels.


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

> Anyway most of these were probably taken in Hong Kong where one there are wealthy business people or there are hotels that own fleets of Bentley and other luxury cars for people that stay at the luxury hotels.



Nope. Those license plate are Mainland Chinese license plates. HK plates are white or yellow. The pictures shown are from several different provinces of China you can see it by the Chinese character in front of the numbers.

Is it really that hard to believe theres actually people who own these cars and not hotels? I was in Guangzhou last December and in front of one restaurant theres a Lambo, Benz SL, Ferrari and a Rolls and it all belongs to the owner. China is a country of 1.3 billion theres gotta be some rich people in the mix besides they only represent a small percentage but they exist.

HK license plate:


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

fairladyZ said:


> yes there are lots of them in the pictures, but if you count the actuall numbers china has very few luxurious cars.
> Hong Kong has one of the highest numbers of Rolls in the world but other than that Japan has one of the highest numbers of Bentley, Buggati, ferrari, lambo or lotus in the world.



Hong Kong actually has the most Rolls Royce and Mercedes per capita in the world.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Before, cars like that were smuggled into the mainland especially from Hong Kong!


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Hong Kong license plates are very similar to British plates since HK used to be a British colony. Hong Kong has the most Rolls Royces in the world but Singapore has the most Benz


----------



## Red aRRow (Jul 5, 2005)

zergcerebrates said:


> Its Red Flag



Yeah that one. Post more pics man...interior, exterior etc.


----------



## Æsahættr (Jul 9, 2004)

YelloPerilo said:


> Dude, maybe you should ask the thread starter why he wants to show off with those fancy cars that only a small fraction of even people in the economically developed countries can afford. Is it because he suffers some kind of inferiority complex because most people perceive China as a poor country? Does he want to tell the world: Hey look, China has all this fancy cars, we are not that poor as you may think.
> 
> If he really wants to demonstrate the rising income of Chinese citizens than showing premium cars would give a very distorted image of China. Why is he not making a compilation of "normal", medium and high class cars? That will surely give a more accurate image of China. :sleepy:


WHY does it _matter_? Most people in Dubai can't afford luxury cars either, but they still show them off. 

Many parts of China are agricultural, but no one posts pictures of them, they post pictures of the cities. _I wonder why._ Because, *people want to look at them*. Is there some sort of internet forum law that makes it so that all threads *must* have "equal representation" of all elements of the thread topic? Perhaps we should start posting massive amounts of pictures of slums on here as a large proportion of the world resides in them...


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

which city has Su E plate? Suzhou?


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

Why did you only post RR and Bently?


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

i personally DONT like seeing thread like this, only a tiny percentage of chinese can own RR or Bentley, and they are certainly not the most accurate representation of chinese' rising income, but then if the thread starter is American i think most people wont make any noises despite the fact that 2/3 of new oreleans residents wont evacuate because they CANT afford cars, this just shows how China is wrongly perceived in the West even in this forum where people are supposed to be more knwoledgeable about outside world than general populations in their own countries.


----------



## kocovic (Nov 12, 2005)

rzj2000 , 你不要在一天到晚发这种东西了好不好，纯粹给别人看笑话么！


----------

